#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-07
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> hola hola
<kamusin> wenas
<arvaro> wena wena
<pedro_> wena cauros
<kamusin> wena wena pedro_  arvaro
<l4ncelot> hi! : - )
<arvaro> hola l4ncelot
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-08
<pedro_> hola hola
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<c3959> hola pedro_ !
<pedro_> como estamos c3959 ?
<c3959> ma oma
<c3959> o me levante como con el cuerpo cortado
<c3959> asi como si me hubieran dado una patiadura xd
<pedro_> hahahaah
<pedro_> quizas en que andabai
<c3959> lol
<c3959> mi no tener recuerdos!!
<sortega> buenos dia arvaro c3959 pedro_ zeus
<c3959> hola sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<c3959> [copy & paste]
<c3959> 10:03:24 - c3959: ma oma
<c3959> 10:03:31 - c3959: o me levante como con el cuerpo cortado
<c3959> 10:03:41 - c3959: asi como si me hubieran dado una patiadura xd
<pedro_> holas sortega , que tal?
<c3959> :-P
<pedro_> hahahaahah
<sortega> c3959, jajajajajaja xD
<sortega> pedro_, bien y tu?
<sortega> pedro_, c3959 http://www.facebook.com/groups/2371306628/10151207426901629/
<c3959> sortega: que se cuese?
<sortega> lee
<c3959> que vergüenza que no sepas de informatica!
<c3959> mal mal mal...
<c3959> sortega ^
<sortega> :'-(
<arvaro> jajajjajaja sortega el grupo cada dia me sorprende más
<sortega> 5 años de informatica a la basura porque no se elegir windows como favorito en el grub
<sortega> :-(
<c3959> wena  arvaro!
<c3959> sipos, años de estudio y no saber eso, imperdonable!
<sortega> arvaro, se distorciono ya a niveles sorprendentes
<c3959> sortega: ahah y el tipo ya se fue del grupo, y no paso mas de 30 min desde el episodio xd
<sortega> aun esta como miembro
<sortega> muchos han dicho lo mismo
<sortega> y aún estan xD
<c3959> baahh! facebuk me lo marcaba como no miembro
<c3959> a todos esto, en facebook comentan y la web sigue caida
<c3959> "que sucede??!!"
<c3959> :-D
<arvaro> pedro_ juegue ahi pue
<arvaro> es que nos cambiaron la ip en el host
<arvaro> y ta mal apuntado desde canonical eso es lo q yo entiendo
<c3959> shiiuuu!!
<c3959> pero canonical entonces tiene que actualizar la nueva direccion
<c3959> y responden con su caracteristica agilidad?
<arvaro> yes
<arvaro> ya po pedro_ apura la wea
<pedro_> arvaro: tienen que resetear unas llaves para poder hacerlo
<pedro_> arvaro: pq esas weas las tenia el mruiz
<arvaro> chuuu
<pedro_> asi que nada, espear no mas
<sortega> me suena a que perdimos la pagina
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> se demoran un kilo en responder no mas
<sortega> fabio se mando un discurso en el post
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> saludos
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-09
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> holi c3959
<sortega> como estas?
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> bien bien
<c3959> y tu que cuentas?
<sortega> con sueño xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> en esta sala todo el mundo vive con sueño
<sortega> jajajajaja
<pedro_> buenas
<sortega> holi pedro_ como estas?
<pedro_> sortega: bien, cagao de calor no mas y tu ? :-P
<sortega> con calor tambien
<sortega> desde temprano empezamos con el show
<sortega> en Talca la max es 38º
<pedro_> aca 34 dijieron
<pedro_> vamos a explotar
<sortega> en Australia se esperan 54º el lunes
<sortega> ahora si que la cago
<caravena> Holas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-10
<sortega> wenas arvaro pedro_
<sortega> como estan?
<arvaro> hola sortega bien
<arvaro> tu q tal?
<sortega> con arto calor
<sortega> desde temprano empezo el webeo
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> wenas, como estaas?
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> mucho calor!
<c3959> ayer la mato, iba en el metro sin aire acondicionado
<c3959> xd
<sortega> hermoso
<sortega> xD
<kamusin> holas
<l4ncelot> holas :3
<l4ncelot> que calor de locos nena (8)
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-11
<l4ncelot> hi!
<fabio> wena cabros
<arvaro> wena
<sortega> Hola a todos
<sortega> pedro_, como te pudo pasar eso xD jajajajajja
<l4ncelot> hi!
<l4ncelot> buenos dias : )
<pedro_> hola hola
<kamusin> holas
<pedro_> holas kamusin , como va?
<kamusin> wena pedro_
<kamusin> aqui estamos capiando un poco el calor
<kamusin> en la oficina
<kamusin> aun
<pedro_> kamusin: yo en las mismas
<SergioMeneses> calor ++
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<kamusin> buenas SergioMeneses uff si aca igual
<kamusin> la jodio ayer
<kamusin> o el miercoles
<SergioMeneses> aqui siempre es caliente :S
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria trabajar a distancia!
<SergioMeneses> venga pero chile no es frio?
<kamusin> ahora solo hay verano y invierno
<kamusin> no existen estaciones intermedias
<pedro_> kamusin: tb existe alergia :-P
<kamusin> haha se
<SergioMeneses> O0
<SergioMeneses> no que feo... por lo que me gusta el calor :S
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-12
<gatck> hola
<gatck> tengo un problema con la pagina de ubuntu.com no me carga
